# Refrigerator Cucumbers



## Raine (Jul 21, 2005)

*REFRIGERATOR CUCUMBERS*

Makes 1 quart. 

1 cup cider vinegar
1 cup water
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons salt
1 small onion, sliced
1 clove garlic, chopped
2 to 3 cups sliced cucumbers (rind can be left on, if desired)
*BRING *vinegar, water, sugar and salt to a boil. Place onion and garlic in bottom of a container. Place cucumbers on top of the onion and garlic mixture and pour the cooled vinegar mixture over all.

*COVER *and refrigerate 3 days before eating.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 21, 2005)

How long will they last in the refrierator?  
It'd take Paul and I a long time to eat that many
cukes.

Thanks!!


----------



## Raine (Jul 21, 2005)

Don't know what the max might be. Nothing like that lasts very long around here.

Maybe cutting the recipe in half would work? Or maybe you have a neighbor, etc you might could share with.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 21, 2005)

oh yeah, I always have neighbors who are willing to share.  lol!


----------



## jkath (Jul 21, 2005)

I'll be your neighbor!


----------



## Shunka (Jul 21, 2005)

Raine, do you use the pickling salt (with no iodine) or what?


----------



## Raine (Jul 22, 2005)

Just plain salt.  Although I'm sure you could user kosher or sea salt.


----------



## bknox (Jul 22, 2005)

Sounds a bit like the little salad they give you at Thai eateries. Seeing we are gong to have temps in the 90's for the next couple of days, I think I will make a batch now for later when I am melting.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 22, 2005)

We make something similar, but I end up throwing all kinds of peppers into the brine as well.

Speaking of which, I need to check the garden when I get home, the hungarian hots should be about ready....

John


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2005)

On Monday I pulled some cukes in from the garden so I made this recipe. Today is day three in the fridge so I just tried them. This recipe is a winner for sure! Thanks Raine.

Next time I might cut down on the sugar a bit. I think I might use 1 cup instead of a cup and a half, but that is just my personal taste. I also like Ronjohns idea of adding a variety of peppers. I think that would be a great addition.


----------



## Constance (Aug 18, 2005)

Cucumbers and onions is a very popular dish here in Southern Illinois. I like to add peppers, also. I've also added chopped tomatoes right before serving, and that's good too!


----------



## licia (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been looking for a dill recipe that I believe some call half sour - it is like new dill pickles. A local sandwich shop used to serve them in little wooden barrels on the table. They were so delicious I must have made a pig of myself. They are out of business. The taste was between a wonderfully fresh cucumber and a dill pickle.  I've bought all kinds of pickles but never found one that compares.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2005)

Yummy!  I'm going to make a batch!  Paulie's cukes are ready to pick.
We had the first ones last night.


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2005)

Yep that sounds like a half sour. Since you are in FL you probably have some Jewish delis close by that are owned by retired New Yorkers. I bet they would have the pickles you are searching for!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2005)

A bknox said, it sounds like a Thai cucumber salad I make.  It includes shallots and jalapenos but no garlic.


----------



## licia (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes, we do have some very good Jewish delis and that is the last place I ate them. They will sell them to me for $7.50 per pint, but I want lots of pints.............there must be a recipe somewhere.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 18, 2005)

do you think you could substitute Splenda for all or part of the sugar?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 23, 2005)

I just had my first bite   They were fantastic...THANK YOU Raine

kadesma


----------

